# Telescopes



## Joe Nonety (9 Nov 2004)

Anyone know anywhere in Ireland that sells good telescopes?
The ones in argos aren't very good.


----------



## michaelm (9 Nov 2004)

[broken link removed] is worth looking at.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (9 Nov 2004)

They say that if you're a beginner you're probably better spending your money on a good pair of binoculars.


----------



## Joe Nonety (9 Nov 2004)

Ok thanks.
I see telescopes in Ireland are about 2 to 3 times their price in the US.


----------



## Max Hopper (9 Nov 2004)

And what with the light pollution in the east and south, equally useless.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (9 Nov 2004)

*Astronomy Ireland is worth looking at.*

Well they certainly sell telescopes. As for being 'worth looking at' - I would have to disagree. The mark up is simply outrageous. 

Lidl were doing a fantastic telescope about this time last year. Equitorial mount and everything, all for about €70. 
[broken link removed] have links to telescope suppliers.

(BTW, keep your eyes open for aurora. There's meant to be a fine display over the next few days. Telescope not required.)


----------



## Murt10 (9 Nov 2004)

ALDI have them since 4 Nov

Spec (means nothing to me)

Reflector Telescope €59.99
Search the skies with this fantastic reflector telescope. • 76mm spherical mirror • 700mm focal length • 262x maximum magnification • 6 x 25mm finderscope • 3 x 31.7mm eye pieces, 20mm, 12.5mm and 4mm • Full length aluminium tripod with AG Azimuth mount and accessory tray • Two space maps and CD Rom astronomical guide • Instruction manual • Complete in smart carry case.



Murt


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (9 Nov 2004)

*76mm spherical mirror *

Probably not as good as lidl's refractor telescope was. Their binoculars look pretty good though.


----------



## michaelm (10 Nov 2004)

This telescope review website seems to have a lot of info.  I would be reluctant buy a telescope for €70 as I suspect you'd see as much looking up a bulls This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.  If the budget is small a decent pair of binoculars might be better.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (10 Nov 2004)

With my €70 telescope I've seen four of Jupiter's moons, Saturn's rings and many stars which I wouldn't have a hope of seeing unaided.

The clouds are the main drawback.


----------



## Joe Nonety (10 Nov 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I've opted for Orion SkyQuest XT6 Dobsonian Reflector Telescope for $239 from Amazon.com which I'm getting someone to ship over to Ireland.
God knows how much the duty will be.

How much for telescopes that get rid of clouds???


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (10 Nov 2004)

> How much for telescopes that get rid of clouds???



Would your budget extend to $1.5 Billion? Mightn't get rid of clouds, but certainly gets around them:
[broken link removed]

(Or you could just download the pictures  )


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2004)

What about a [broken link removed]?


----------



## Murt10 (16 Nov 2004)

LIDL
Offers from Monday, 22.11. - Republic of Ireland

Computer Telescope
Versatile, high resolution telescope, Magnification: 14x - 262, 5x, Lens diameter: 70mm, focal length: 350mm (with 3x Barlow lens: 1050mm), 3 eyepieces, remote Control, Price per item E169.00  

Refractor Telescope
Technical Data: Focal length: 700mm, objective diameter : 70mm, Magnification: 35x - 175x, aluminium tripod, Equatorial mount, Astronomy Software and Star Navigator on CD, Price per item E59.99 *


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2004)

I see _Lidl_ in _Moore Street/Parnell Street_ (new _Jury's Inn_ block) is opening next week. Got a flyer in the door including information about [broken link removed].


----------

